# 06 audi a3



## garyab52 (Feb 17, 2021)

I replaced the P/S rack, now I need to reprogram the computer. The scanner I have will not
do that. How else can I reprogram system without having to go to a Dealer?


----------



## garyab52 (Feb 17, 2021)

garyab52 said:


> I replaced the P/S rack, now I need to reprogram the computer. The scanner I have will not
> do that. How else can I reprogram system without having to go to a Dealer?


This car is driving me crazy. Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KadeTime (7 mo ago)

I would recommend a dealership visit I know it’s not what you want to hear but some things are better with them


----------

